# Need advice - scheduled jury duty



## Kay H (Jun 29, 2008)

I am scheduled to report at 9 AM tomorrow to district court (1 1/2 hr from my home) for jury duty.  Called after 5 PM on Fri for specific details as directed.  They also don't take no for an answer unless you died.:grin:

MY problem is yesterday I came down with Pink Eye in my right eye and today in my left eye.  Do I show up with my swollen eyes so they will believe that I'm not making it up, (have to leave home at 7 AM because of traffic),  or wait until 9 AM and get some flunky on the phone who will give me bad advice.  I plan on calling my ophthomologist for an emergency app't tomorrow.  In either case they will probably reschedule me court for a later time, which I certainly don't want.

My right eye is almost swollen shut and my left isn't that bad yet.

I even considered going to my local police dep't in the AM and have them call so I don't get law enforcement siced (sicked?) on me.

I need some advice.  Smilies


----------



## lprstn (Jun 29, 2008)

I'd go anyway....


----------



## ricoba (Jun 29, 2008)

Go with a big patch on your eye and once there, ask for a medical deferment/reschedule.  Let them know you have pink eye, I would imagine that since it's contagious, they will allow you to reschedule.


----------



## stugy (Jun 29, 2008)

If I were you, I would want to get it out of the way.....so..... once you start on medication, you are no longer  contagious.  Can you get some today from a physician and by tomorrow you can go ahead and go.
Pat


----------



## DebBrown (Jun 29, 2008)

I would not go.  Since you have a doctor appointment, you will have proof of illness if asked.  Around here, if you call in sick/overslept/busy, they will reschedule you.

Deb


----------



## swift (Jun 29, 2008)

Had this happen to me a couple of years ago. You don't have to go. Go to your doctors appt and get a doctors excuse. When you get back call in and reschedule. They will ask you to mail or fax over the doctors excuse. Keep the written excuse at least until the next schedule duty in case any questions are asked.


----------



## lvhmbh (Jun 29, 2008)

But...... you will be called again very shortly.  Went thru this with my niece.  Kept sending the excuses but she was called constantly.  Finally, she got it of the way.  If you go and they send you away it will be noted that you attended and they'll probably leave you alone for a year.   You have the right to be heard by a jury of your peers but your peers don't want to attend - sad but true!!!  I've been called numerous times and have attended each time to the point that I'm on a 2 week call (never heard of this but am told it is probably federal grand jury) and every day they say "a jury has not been convened".  Not the way they reacted to a regular jury call


----------



## csudell (Jun 29, 2008)

I'd show up and let them send you home - at least you'll get it over with.  See if you can get some similisan drops or some other type at your local pharmacy.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jun 29, 2008)

If it were closer, I'd say go, but since you said it was a 1 1/2 hour drive - and one eye is nearly swollen shut, I'd go to the doctor instead and then send in your documentation.

However, if your eyes are better, then I'd go and tell them you have pink eye.  You'll likely be sent home, but you'll have fulfilled your civic duty and you'll be out of the juror pool for 1 to 2 years.

Good luck.

Sue


----------



## Kel (Jun 29, 2008)

Call and have them reschedule.  Or, better yet, pretend you didn't receive your Jury notice at all.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 29, 2008)

Is it Grand Jury or other ?

http://www.judiciary.state.nj.us/process.htm


In Massachusetts there is little to no wiggle room for Grand Jury duty. I served once and was kept for 21 days.


----------



## Kay H (Jun 29, 2008)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Is it Grand Jury or other ?
> 
> Not really sure.  I live in Atlantic County.  Mays Landing where I live has Criminal Court,on which I served 6 yrs ago. Atlantic City has Civil Court, on which I served 3 yrs ago.  This is called District Court, which draws from all 7 counties in South Jersey and has both Petit and Grand Jury.
> 
> ...


----------



## Icarus (Jun 30, 2008)

Pink eye is pretty contagious, isn't it? If I had it, I would just call the jury clerk in the morning and get them to reschedule my appearance due to the pink eye.

It's also a funny coincidence. I just got a jury duty notice for July.

-David


----------



## hofftkmn (Jun 30, 2008)

Icarus said:


> It's also a funny coincidence. I just got a jury duty notice for July.
> 
> -David



I'm off to jury duty myself this morning!! I figure it's a great week to get called in since no judge is going to let a trial ruin his holiday plans!


----------



## wackymother (Jun 30, 2008)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Is it Grand Jury or other ?
> 
> http://www.judiciary.state.nj.us/process.htm
> 
> ...



DH got Grand Jury duty in NJ once. He had to show up once a week for 16 weeks, but he was allowed to miss two weeks of the 16.


----------



## geekette (Jun 30, 2008)

Icarus said:


> Pink eye is pretty contagious, isn't it? If I had it, I would just call the jury clerk in the morning and get them to reschedule my appearance due to the pink eye.



YES, horribly contagious!!!  I hope you called to reschedule as it would be a horrible thing to inflict on others.  And that's too much driving with your EYEs being affected.

having to serve later is preferable to having an accident.


----------



## UWSurfer (Jun 30, 2008)

hofftkmn said:


> I'm off to jury duty myself this morning!! I figure it's a great week to get called in since no judge is going to let a trial ruin his holiday plans!



I once got called in the afternoon PRIOR to Thanksgiving in an on-call service.  I too had figured there was no way in heck anyone was going to begin that afternoon as there was no direction to report in the morning.  Alas someone accused of robbing a corner market was sitting in county jail without bail and couldn't care less about the date.   He was stuck and entitled to due process.  Our group was called in to begin questioning to form a jury for that case.

I had been scuba diving from shore about an hours drive from the court, still in my gear, dripping wet.  I had 90 minutes to get my gear off and away, clean up and report.      The games we play sometimes.


----------



## Kay H (Jun 30, 2008)

*Greetings from juror #10*

Sorry, double post.


----------



## Kay H (Jun 30, 2008)

*Greetings from juror #10*

Since I've been on eye medication since Saturday, I am no longer considered contageous.

Had to be there at 9 AM.. It is Federal Court.   All 50 us sat there until 3:15, except for a 2 hr lunch break.  We were not a happy bunch.  What a waste of Federal tax dollars.  3 employees in the jury waiting room.  One used computer and showed the outdated jury film.  One passed out booklets that we could have picked up from the corner of the desk.  One told us the layout of the courthpouse but was from Trenton, her 1st day here and didn't know the layout.  She asked computer lady.  They mainly shuffled papers and talked and joked with each other all day.

A group of 7 us ladies went to lunch together.  Never exchanged names but had a great time .  Laughed and bitched about our wasted day.

We were told that those who are not chosen for jury duty today, don't have to report until calling after 5 PM on Friday.  Someone reminded computer lady that Friday is a holiday but she said the phones will be set up anyway.

At 3:15 we were all herded to the court room.  The 3 lawyers, who 2 looked 15 and 1 looked 25, must have had a bad day too because they stood at attention with long grouchy faces.  Made us feel like we were going to the firing squad.

After the judge gave us instructions and said the delay was his fault, they called 28 jurors.  We were privileged to meet the defendant and told what the charges are.  After the judged asked all his questions, and those who had exceptions raised their hands, about 10 wanted to be excused, having sent in their medical letters, etc.Most were called for a side bench at which time the judge, 3 lawyers and (can you believe?) the defendant got to hear all the excuses including the potential jurors medical reasons.  That really surprised me that he is privy to their medical history.

Four jurors were excused and since it was 4:45PM the judge said for all 50 of us to return tomorrow and the new jurors will be chosen to replace the 4 excused ones.

There is no court this week Thurs or Fri but the judge said to plan on 3 or 4 weeks, but no one ever knows how long a trial will last. There goes the month of July.

Since I have a dental app't on Thurs, I guess I'll call my ophthmo and see if he can see me as an emergency (ha ha) on Thurs.  Thank goodness I have med to tide me over.  Most people thought that I have bad allergies because my eyes look pretty bad but I can see and I'm not contageous any more.

DH says the delay was probably because the lawyers were trying to settle out of court, couldn't do it so it goes to trial.

A security employee (who didn't do much more than the other 3) told me that we were delayed because of a "glitch".  I think glitch is code for  you got screwed..


----------



## falmouth3 (Jun 30, 2008)

Glad you're feeling better.

I had jury duty a couple of years ago.  We were only kept until 11:30 because they were trying to reach a plea and the judge decided that nothing would be decided for at least a couple of hours and they had another group coming in the next day so we were all excused and had done our civic duty.  

Once before I was told I was going to be on call starting on a certain date.  I knew I was going to be very busy at work at that time so I called and asked to come in at an earlier date.  I guess NO ONE does that because they just couldn't believe I was asking to do that, but they said I had to report at my assigned time.  Luckily, when I called the night before my number didn't have to report, so again I did my civic duty.

I was on a jury about 20 years ago and I thought it was a very interesting experience.


----------



## DebBrown (Jun 30, 2008)

I get called for jury duty here in the Chicago area about every two years.  I take a book and spend the day in the jury room reading.  Only one time did I actually see the inside of a courtroom but still wasn't chosen.  In our system, if  you are not chosen on the first day, you are done.  

I'm glad you were able to make it, Kay.  I was worried that you wouldn't be able to drive or handle a long day.

Deb


----------



## Icarus (Jun 30, 2008)

Sounds like a typical day of jury duty to me. Did you actually get selected and make it on to the jury?

The defendant can of course be present during jury selection. 

Last time and the first time I was on JD and got selected was in San Jose for a 21 day civil trial. (I lived in Mountan View at the time, so it was ages ago.) My car got broken into and the stereo was stolen in the Juror's parking lot.

The next time I got called, I was living in Contra Costa county and managed to get excused early during jury selection.

Taking a book is a great idea. There's a lot of sitting around with nothing to do, even after the trial starts. I was going to bring my ipod also.

-David


----------



## Kay H (Jun 30, 2008)

Icarus said:


> Did you actually get selected and make it on to the jury?
> 
> I'm juror #10 and they chose 28.  I didn't grt excused (didn't try to) so I guess I'm in.
> 
> ...


----------



## Icarus (Jul 1, 2008)

Kay H said:


> I'm juror #10 and they chose 28.  I didn't grt excused (didn't try to) so I guess I'm in.



If it works the way it did in San Jose, you may actually be a juror.

Did both sides question you yet? If not, you aren't a juror yet.

But I don't know why they picked 28. Maybe it's still preliminary. IIRC, they picked 12 jurors and 3 alternates for the civil case in San Jose. The people that ended up being jurors #1 - #12 were the actual jurors. The other 3 were alternate #1, #2, and #3 and they had to sit and listen in every day, but wouldn't be in the deliberations unless one of the first 12 were excused. One of our jurors were excused during the trial for an undisclosed reason. IIRC the entire pool was in the courtroom for the selection process, and they cycled 15 people into the jury box at a time, leaving the ones that were selected in the numbered spots for them. Juror #1 became the foreman by default. I think we could have picked somebody else, but nobody else wanted to be the foreman.

In CC county, it was a civil case, and the judge asked the group as a whole some preliminary questions that would get you excused if you raised your hand. That's when I got excused. (You still had to answer why you raised your hand to the judge.) It was a parking lot slip and fall case.

Didn't the judge explain the process at the beginning of the jury selection? Our judge explained everything to us.

I think if you have some sort of medical condition that you don't want to make public, you can probably ask the judge if you can tell them about it in private. Then he will decide if you can be excused or if it will be kept confidential or not.

A lot of times, in criminal cases, you will go through the entire trial, and depending on how the trial goes, the two sides might reach a plea bargain agreement before the jury brings in a verdict.

Oh yeah .. Maui County pays $30 per day, plus mileage. I'll get paid anyway, so I'm probably supposed to turn the per diem over to my employer, I guess.

-David


----------



## Kay H (Jul 1, 2008)

The only diference between today and yesterday is that today we asat in the courtroom.  Couldn't read , get up and walk, talk, etc.

Actually 30 people were chosen yesterday.  Three were excused yesterday after speaking privatlly to the judge.  Three more were chosen today to replace the 3 that were excused yesterday.  The excused are still on call for next week so they have to call Friday after 5 PM.

Today the judge asked lots of questions and if we thought it applied to us or would interfere with us serving, we could announce it aloud or at a side bar.
A few more were excused and a few replacements assigned.  We were given a personal history sheet and had to read it aloud.  He only got thru 5 of the 30.  After we all read them tomorrow, there will be questions from the lawyers and more exclusions.  Don't know total number of jurors they will keep but I'm still #10.

I love the judge,  He is  soft spoken and has a great sense of humor.  I guess tomorrow we will know if we go or stay.  Then no jury duty until Monday.

I'd just as soon stay on this case so that I don't have to go thru this all again for another case.My eyes are looking better but itch really badly.  At least I look like a human today.

Stay tuned for (hopefully) final chapter tomorrow.  Can't discuss the case but the courtroom nonsense is all that's going on now.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 1, 2008)

Kay H said:


> The only diference between today and yesterday is that today we asat in the courtroom.  Couldn't read , get up and walk, talk, etc.
> 
> Actually 30 people were chosen yesterday.  Three were excused yesterday after speaking privatlly to the judge.  Three more were chosen today to replace the 3 that were excused yesterday.  The excused are still on call for next week so they have to call Friday after 5 PM.
> 
> ...


Pretty typical jury selection process. They start with a pool of 30 potential jurors.  The first cut involves removing people who cannot properly sit on the jury - such as people who are acquaintances or friends of the parties to the case or courtroom personnel, anyone for whom the case might present undue hardship, jurors who believe they couldn't be fair and impartial.  After that the parties can exercise their peremptory challenges.  After peremptory challenges are complete, the jury is seated - usually 12 plus two alternates.

Any time you are in the courtroom, the courtroom rules of behavior apply, which for the jury panel usually includes no books, no talking amongst panel members, moving around, etc.

Here in Washington we get called in on a Monday or a Wednesday.  If by the end of the second day we are not seated on a jury or in an active jury panel, our service is done until the next time we are called.

Typically, when a summons is received you have the option of calling to reschedule if the time doesn't work.


----------



## Icarus (Jul 2, 2008)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Here in Washington we get called in on a Monday or a Wednesday.  If by the end of the second day we are not seated on a jury or in an active jury panel, our service is done until the next time we are called.



My experience has been similar. Once you are given notice for jury duty, if you don't actually have to report and follow all the instructions when calling, your service is complete until the next time they summons you.

In the CC slip and fall case, my service was complete after being excused right at the beginning of the jury selection process.

-David


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 2, 2008)

Icarus said:


> In the CC slip and fall case, my service was complete after being excused right at the beginning of the jury selection process.
> 
> -David


In both Washington and California when I've been excused from a jury panel I've had to return to the jury room to be available for mustering into a new panel. Jury service isn't complete until you have actually been seated on a jury and your service on that jury is completed or the two-day period in which you are available for mustering is completed.


----------



## Icarus (Jul 2, 2008)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> In both Washington and California when I've been excused from a jury panel I've had to return to the jury room to be available for mustering into a new panel. Jury service isn't complete until you have actually been seated on a jury and your service on that jury is completed or the two-day period in which you are available for mustering is completed.



CC is Contra Costa County, California, Steve.

I guess it depends on the needs of the courts and the procedures used by that court.

-David


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 2, 2008)

*Dueling Jury Summonses.*

Right after I'd been hired for a semi-important new job -- big promotion, corner office, 3-piece suit, briefcase, the whole executive bit -- I received in the mail a jury summons from the county district court & next day a grand jury summons from the federal district court in Alexandria VA.  Conceivably I could have been required to show up & pay attention in 2 different jury rooms at the same time. 

Following instructions that came with the summonses, I filled out the reply cards & sent'm right back -- then never heard another word from either court, not then & not in the 24 years since. 

Case closed. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## KforKitty (Jul 2, 2008)

What I find strange about jury service is that some people get called frequently and others not at all.  I'm 44 and have never been called.

Kitty


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 2, 2008)

Icarus said:


> CC is Contra Costa County, California, Steve.
> 
> I guess it depends on the needs of the courts and the procedures used by that court.
> 
> -David



My California service was also Contra Costa - Concord Superior.


----------



## Kay H (Jul 2, 2008)

*I'm in*

Today was the final jury pick.  Juror seat #9, immediately to my left was filled 3x.  I guess that was the lucky seat.

I was chosen along with 11 other jurors and 2 alternates. 2 men, the rest women.

At 3 PM we were sworn in and the trial started.  Only heard opening arguments and were excused because it was 4:45, 15 min later than told.

Now that all the crap is over with, I'm  glad I was chosen, except for having to give up most of July.   I think it will be very interesting and will be a great learning experience for me.  I'm actually looking forward to it.

I was surprised how much respect the jurors are given.  Everyone stands when we enter or exit the courtroom and one juror needed an emergency  bathroom break (not me) and everything was halted and we were speedily led out of the courtroom. It sounds as if they will do their best to meet all our needs.  I always thought the lawyers ruled the courtroom.  Sounds as if the jurors do.

From my observation Federal court is much more rigid than lesser courts.  They were not generous in excusing people and all those either excused or never chosen are considered "on call" for 2 weeks, so they have to call Fri night after 5 PM to get instructions for next week.

No trial tomorrow  and none on any Friday. 

 Since I'm retired, it is not as much as a burden to me as it is to some working people.  Many employers are giving them a hard time.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 2, 2008)

I served on Jury Duty in Contra Costa three times in ten years.  All three times they had a one day or one trial requirement.  If you weren't chosen on the report day to sit on a jury, your obligation was done for the year.  The time I went to Superior Court in Martinez (are you sure that wasn't where yours was, Steve?) I caught a trial and sat for four days.  Both times I got Muni Court in Pittsburg I was dismissed before noon with a note for work and a "Thank You, you're done." 

I've lived in Clark County, NV for almost five years and never been called.  

Fern



T_R_Oglodyte said:


> My California service was also Contra Costa - Concord Superior.


----------



## theo (Jul 2, 2008)

*Bad advice here...*



swift said:


> Had this happen to me a couple of years ago. You don't have to go. Go to your doctors appt and get a doctors excuse. When you get back call in and reschedule. They will ask you to mail or fax over the doctors excuse. Keep the written excuse at least until the next schedule duty in case any questions are asked.



With all due respect, unless your advice derives from personal knowledge in the very same state of the OP inquiry (and OP jury summons), your experience and advice from out in California may very well not be at all applicable or correct vis a vis New Jersey courts. California courts are known nationwide as being, shall we just politely say --- a bit liberal???  

Court processes and procedures in CA may very well not be at all the same in NJ. Many states provide very specific instructions and phone numbers right on the jury summons regarding exactly what to do in the event of potential juror inability to appear due to emergency circumstances. In short, anecdotal experiences in one state do not have any bearing on (or relevance to) the processes or procedures of other states.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

P.S. Please ignore my long winded lecture above. I belatedly noticed that this is a *Federal* court matter. Unlike assorted variables and oddities at the state level, the Federal system is standardized throughout the land.


----------



## Icarus (Jul 22, 2008)

My jury duty summons was for Monday, and sure enough, when I called on Friday after 5PM, only courtroom 4 was required to report in, and I was in courtroom 4.

After the usual stuff including attendance taking, we were assigned juror numbers. I was assigned as juror #36. I thought I was pretty safe, but then the real procedure for seating the first set of potential jurors in the juror box was to draw poker chips with our numbers on them, and they drew #36 first.

I ended up being juror #1, and I was not dismissed during the selection process.

It ended up being a very short, 2 day, criminal trial. We found the defendant not guilty after about an hour or 2 of deliberation. Initially we were 10 - 2, then very quickly 11 - 1, and finally 12 - 0.

It turned it was for a misdemeanor offense, and the defendant requested a jury trial.

2 jurors were from Molokai and had to be flown in each day.

-David


----------

